# Tablesaw sled



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If I have an accurate mitergauge why do I need a crosscut sled? Many times I've thought of building one but can't find the justification to do so.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Make one for yourself. Then you will know. I have 3. One for 45 degs. frames and such. One for large stuff, and one for small things. Hardly ever use the miter gauge. Also have a bunch of other sleds. Same principle.


----------



## jtritz (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something in your post or picture, but in my limited experience I would say this IS a crosscut sled. Any LJ veteran want to correct this rookie (me) or am I on the right track here??


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Last spring I was in my garage shop and didn't think I needed one either, until I had a kick back that threw a piece of wood into my chest! It hit me so hard I thought I broke some ribs.
I went to my knees and stayed there for almost 2 min.
I was ok after that and 4 days later I had a black n blue mark all the way across my chest.
Now I use one for almost all my cuts.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think a crosscut sled is smoother and more stable than a miter gauge. I always feel more in control with a sled than using the miter gauge. I suppose it is possible, but kickback seems almost impossible with a good sled.
@jtritz: That's just a miter gauge with a auxiliary fence attached. I think a minimum definition of a sled would include the bottom piece.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

jtritz, I've always thought the way you do.

CharlesA, the only time I've ever had a kickback was when using a fence while ripping. I seldom use my miter saw to crosscut. I do admit most of my crosscuts are on boards no longer than 4' and I've never crosscut a board wider than 12". I think the odds of a kickback using a mitergauge are no worse than a sled. Am I seeing things wrong?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I also use my miter gauge to cross cut but find a sled is a better/more appropriate tool if the piece I'm cutting is longer than 36" & wider than 10".less drag .


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Not sure. The reason I mentioned kickback is that the wood on my sled seems so solid and secure-less,so,with miter gauge. It seems to me the wood could get out of line with the blade easier with the miter, but that's just me.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

they are all brutal

like putting your favourite great grand parent on the longest tobogganing hill and making them walk back up pulling their own toboggan back up the hill

Festool, like a snow machine, makes life better


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Since it is winter, I'm going sledding….
I hope a sled is the "right" way to go….
Otherwise, the one I'm building would be "wrong"!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Large pieces seem to work better on a sled (if it is a large sled) - either very wide or very long

Sleds can be built to limit travel such that the blade does not show up past the fence

For some reason, I find it easier to keep my hands farther away from the blade with a sled. I'm not sure why. All I know is I feel safer.


----------



## SawdustTX (Jan 14, 2012)

And a sled provides an automatic zero clearance "insert" on both the bottom and back (exit) of the cut. Zero tearout.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

People originally built sleds because most miter gauges were terrible and relatively small, if you are happy with yours then maybe you don't need a sled. I have 2 sleds and prefer them for crosscutting, better control.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like sleds because you can place hold downs

where ever you want, or install t tracks and build

sliding hold downs, very versatile.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess if I had to have one this would be the one.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the only miter gauge I've ever had that will take the pace for heavy work. I had to rework it a bit when I first bought it. A pin at the end locks in 90*.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

My mitre guage must flex a little when I cut large, long and heavy pieces making the cut slightly off from 90. With the sled using two tracks I don't have that problem. Also the saw blade cut into the sled allows me to line up the piece I am cutting exactly where it will be cut.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

DKV for the price of that sled you could build several of your own just like it. Nice looking but lacks some safety features I would want.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58148


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

-one specifically to cut larger parts, I.e. carcasses- so it is 25 inches to accomodate the large cross cuts
-specifically with a dado blades to cut bookcase shelf slots
- smaller, longer sled for crosscut with plenty of length for stop blocks
- for angles only- no meter how I try, I never get consistent mitre cuts from a gauge, too much room for error- the sled is so secure and repeats an angle dead on every time

Also as some have mentioned, zero tearout- and you can pop a 1/4 inch piece of MDF ever so many uses to get dead on again.

Build a sled, you will likely use you gauge very little but for specialized stuff. And this from a guy who has a very expensive mitre gauge.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

If I have an accurate mitergauge why do I need a crosscut sled? Many times I've thought of building one but can't find the justification to do so.

How do you cross cut a wide panel? Say 24"? If you only cross cut work pieces that fit comfortably between the front of the blade and the front edge of the table saw then you might be perfectly happy without a sled. I do not get an accurate cut if the fence of my miter gauge is hanging off the front edge of the saw table at the beginning of the cut, so I switch to a sled.

At the other extreme, it is safer to use a clamp rather than fingers to hold a very small work piece in position while running it through the saw, and a small sled may make this easier to do.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DKV, my big crosscut sled will crosscut a full 24". It's not particularly pretty but it's accurate. A sled is much more stable and gives more capacity. A large one needs to run out onto an extension table or you will lose control of it because of the weight.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe I missed it but I don't think anyone mentioned the fact that a sled provides a zero clearance backup for the part being cut. This reduces tear out in a way no miter gauge can.

The one negative I can think of for a sled is the blockage of flow to the dust collector. Not an issue if you have an open bottom contractor saw with no collector, but if your saw is enclosed and hooked up to a collector, the sled will block most air flow at the cut. You will need to incorporate some form of over head collection or integrate it into the sled.

I have a good miter gauge, an Incra, that I added an extended fence to and I like it a lot for quick setup and to cut one or two pieces or need an odd angle. And I have a compound miter saw that I use a lot and really like it but it is a non slider and just 10" so it is limited to cross cuts less than 6" wide. But the sled is more accurate than the miter gauge and safer and compared to the miter saw it expands my capacity to cross cut wider parts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone that answered (see, I can be nice) this thread. Here's what I got. If I need to crosscut anything larger than the draw of the miter allows then go with a sled. My zci and backer fence negates me having one for that reason.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Also make sure you can clamp small pieces to the fence of your miter gauge. To me a sled seems safer. Reading about the accuracy increase over even a hgh end miter gauge is tipping me towards building one. I have an incra and it is great too. Im a have both kind of guy.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for the Box Whisperer.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll use whatever keeps me out of the knucklehead club.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You are a wise man Todd…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine has proven to be useful. No regrets.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/95377


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MT, very nice sled.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the idea of using a miter gauge.


----------

